# NFS: permission probs. QNX (server), Mac OSX (client)



## sivilskurk (May 28, 2006)

I have a box running QNX 6.3. The box is running NFS server, and I want to mount some directories onto my Mac.

My mac is a PowerBook G4 1.5 MHz running OSX 10.4.5 Tiger.

My problem: I am not able to mount directories from the QNX box to my Mac.

The /etc/exports on the QNX looks like this:
_/root/workspace ip_to_my_mac
/home -mask=255.255.255.0 -match=ip_to_gateway_

Portmap and nfsd are running on the QNX box.
I have checked that the QNX box is exporting the correct dirs, by typing in terminal:

_root@manzana:#showmount -e ip_to_qnx_box
Exports list on ip_to_qnx_box:
/home                              Subnet [x.x.x.0]-[x.x.x.255] 
/root/workspace                    ip_to_my_mac _

I have also called rpcinfo to see which deamons are really running on the QNX box.

_root@manzana:#rpcinfo -p ip_to_qnx_box  
   program vers proto   port
    100000    4   tcp    111  portmapper
    100000    3   tcp    111  portmapper
    100000    2   tcp    111  portmapper
    100000    4   udp    111  portmapper
    100000    3   udp    111  portmapper
    100000    2   udp    111  portmapper
    100000    4     0    111  portmapper
    100000    3     0    111  portmapper
    100000    2     0    111  portmapper
    100003    2   udp   2049  nfs
    100005    1   udp   2049  mountd
    100003    3   udp   2049  nfs
    100005    3   udp   2049  mountd_

Now, when I try mounting, I get a (for me) strange message:
_root@manzana:/mnt#mount -t nfs ip_to_qnx_box:/root/workspace /mnt/vader
mount_nfs: /mnt/vader: Permission denied_

This means that I do not have permission to mount to /mnt/vader on my local machine!
I have tried 
_# chmod a+rwx /mnt/vader_
but that doesn't do anything.

I have also tried the -P flag:
_root@manzana:/mnt#mount -t nfs -o -P ip_to_qnx_box:/root/workspace /mnt/vader_

and

_root@manzana:/mnt#mount_nfs -P ip_to_qnx_box:/root/workspace /mnt/_vader

That doesn't help either.

Now, to the really weird part: I try to mount the /home folder from the QNX box. This succeeds, but I don't have permission to access the /mnt/vader folder afterwards!

_root@manzana:/mnt#mount -t nfs -o -P ip_to_qnx_box:/home /mnt/vader
root@manzana:/mnt#cd vader
su: cd: vader: Permission denied
root@manzana:/mnt#ls
ls: vader: Permission denied
root@manzana:/mnt#mount
(...)
ip_to_qnx_box:/home on /mnt/vader_


This is really frustrating. I am running an NFS server on my Mac, and I'm able to mount up on the QNX box. The problem, however, is that I'm doing embedding development for QNX targets. Therefore I must be able to compile files from the QNX box. It IS possible to compile the files in the mounted dir from QNX, but it is really time consuming. It would be a lot easier if I were able to write the files to the QNX box directly from OSX.

Could anyone help me out with this one?
Any help appreciated!


----------



## zhul (Jun 8, 2006)

You know, I'm having this exact same problem. I've gotten my NFS server to export the folders just fine, but for some reason OSX won't let me mount locally.

Caspar:~ joshua$ sudo mount 192.168.2.3:/home/share/Media250 remote/
Password:
mount_nfs: /Users/joshua/remote: Permission denied
Caspar:~ joshua$ mount 192.168.2.3:/home/share/Media250 remote/
mount_nfs: /Users/joshua/remote: Permission denied

as you can see, I've tried with sudo and just as user, both are denied, already tried setting my permissions with chmod 777 remote/ and that hasn't helped either

The server machine is running Ubuntu and I would like to use it as a file server.


----------



## sivilskurk (Jul 7, 2006)

Yap.

I have tried the same thing; I have a Ubuntu file server running both NFS and Samba. NFS on OSX is really buggy, so I am using the Samba connection from my mac instead of NFS. (Thank you mister samba.) If the permissions are set up correctly, one can both read and write.
This is pretty easy: www.ubuntuguide.org .

But as far as I have hassled, setting up a Samba server on QNX is not exactly straight forward. One would probably be able to set it up in a week or so (Hurray!), but most people have a life..


----------

